
Pirates Are Increasingly 'Going Legal' in France – TorrentFreak - aravindhsriram
https://torrentfreak.com/pirates-are-increasingly-going-legal-in-france-180707/
======
grawprog
I don't pirate TV or movies because nothing's really worth the effort to
bother watching any more. I like to pay for music because I buy it usually
directly from the people that make it or some service where they directly
receive profit from it.

